# Riddles, anyone?



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jan 28, 2007)

How about a riddle thread? I'll start.

A man is found dead near the top of a tall, icy mountain. The people who found the body look through his bag and find his diary, which claims he has reached the summit and is on his way down. However, it is clear that what he wrote was a lie, and he never reached the summit. How do they know he wasn't telling the truth?


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm gonna say they knew because they were on the way back down from the summit, and so *if* the dead guy had made it to the summit and died on the way down, they'd have found him before *they* made it to the top.


----------



## sid_hates_? (Jan 28, 2007)

hmm...ok I got one....

The Poor have me....The Rich need me...and if you eat me...you die...what am I?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 28, 2007)

sid_hates_? said:
			
		

> hmm...ok I got one....
> 
> The Poor have me....The Rich need me...and if you eat me...you die...what am I?



Nothing.

Okay, this is a pretty easy one; most of you have probably seen it before:

A man rides his horse to town on Friday. He stays for three days, and leaves on Friday. How can that be?


----------



## sid_hates_? (Jan 28, 2007)

the Horses name is friday

how about....

what do you put in a bucket to make it lighter?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2007)

A hole

Here's a longer one:
A man comes home and turns on the TV. He then goes upstairs, turns on the light and then kills himself.

Why?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 28, 2007)

a hole?.......


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 28, 2007)

gad dangit my psp wont delete the post


----------



## brightlioness (Jan 29, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> A hole
> 
> Here's a longer one:
> A man comes home and turns on the TV. He then goes upstairs, turns on the light and then kills himself.
> ...


Hmm... "and then kills himself"... I could think of a couple circumstances with this, but they're mostly typical suicide reasons... 

Could you give me the answer on PM? I don't want to spoil anyone else's thoughts on the riddle.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2007)

Ah, I might not have made it clear, but you can ask yes-or-no questions. PM sent as well


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jan 29, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I'm gonna say they knew because they were on the way back down from the summit, and so *if* the dead guy had made it to the summit and died on the way down, they'd have found him before *they* made it to the top.



Actually, that's not the answer...need a clue?


----------



## brightlioness (Jan 29, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> How about a riddle thread? I'll start.
> 
> A man is found dead near the top of a tall, icy mountain. The people who found the body look through his bag and find his diary, which claims he has reached the summit and is on his way down. However, it is clear that what he wrote was a lie, and he never reached the summit. How do they know he wasn't telling the truth?


Is it because they got the diary in his bag? If he was found near the top then he wouldn't have had time to write it and put it back in his bag before he died.

EDIT: Wait, he never made it to the summit... Now the only thing I can think of is something like a lack of footprints or the mountain being too dificult to climb or something like that. 


How did the man die?


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 29, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please.



I've got one.  It's from a book, but I'm not gonna say which one.  If you've read the book and you recognize it, don't answer.

_Tall I am young,
Short I am old.
While with life I do glow,
Winter's breath is my foe.
What am I?_

I had to change one word so it would make *some* sense to those who haven't read the book, so it's not perfect, but someone should be able to get it.

While I'm at it, here's another, from the same book:

_What herb cures all ailments?_


----------



## brightlioness (Jan 29, 2007)

I hardly remember the book, but I'm pretty sure I've heard the riddle before considering how easilly I got the answer. The Hobbit, ne?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 29, 2007)

a candle! 

what book is that from and what word did you change?


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 29, 2007)

brightlioness said:
			
		

> I hardly remember the book, but I'm pretty sure I've heard the riddle before considering how easilly I got the answer. The Hobbit, ne?



No, not "The Hobbit".



			
				kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> a candle!
> 
> what book is that from and what word did you change?



Correct.

The phrase _Winter's breath_ was originally _UrÃ»r's breath_, referring to one of the gods in the beliefs of the one who spoke the riddle in the book.  I'm not gonna say an more about it until someone gets my second one right.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 29, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> How about a riddle thread? I'll start.
> 
> A man is found dead near the top of a tall, icy mountain. The people who found the body look through his bag and find his diary, which claims he has reached the summit and is on his way down. However, it is clear that what he wrote was a lie, and he never reached the summit. How do they know he wasn't telling the truth?



It hasn't snowed yet and the footprints stop there.
or
It's not his diary.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 29, 2007)

The herb is:  Thyme.


----------



## Sylvine (Jan 29, 2007)

Thyme... heh. Nice one. 

Here's two classics: 

_When is a door not a door?_ 

and: 

_Those who buy me don't intend to use me. 
Those who make me don't make me for themselves. 
Those who use me do not know they do. 
What am I?_

~Sylv


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 29, 2007)

The answer to the first one is 'When it's ajar'.
Your second one, I've never heard before and it's got me stumped. That makes me angry.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 29, 2007)

Easy one here -

A man builds a house with four walls facing south, where is it?


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 29, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Easy one here -
> 
> A man builds a house with four walls facing south, where is it?




I have no damn idea. Th north Pole?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 29, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> XNexusDragonX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told you it was easy! =P


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Jan 29, 2007)

I know the answer to the one about the fella who turns on the tv, then the light, then kills himself.  Should I give it away?


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 29, 2007)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> I know the answer to the one about the fella who turns on the tv, then the light, then kills himself.Â Â Should I give it away?


Please, my head is about to explode!


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, heres a couple.

Some friends leave to a movie and leave Tom and Kristine at home. When they come back, Kristine is dead, surronded by water and glass. Tom killed Kristine, but doesn't go to jail. Why?

Heres another crime riddle.

A man is shot outside an airport for stealing plates, and is thrown in a federal prison. Why?


----------



## izartist (Jan 29, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> Some friends leave to a movie and leave Tom and Kristine at home. When they come back, Kristine is dead, surronded by water and glass. Tom killed Kristine, but doesn't go to jail. Why?



Because he plead insanity 



			
				GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> A man is shot outside an airport for stealing plates, and is thrown in a federal prison. Why?



Perhapse because they are money printing plates?


----------



## Raysuko (Jan 29, 2007)

here is one for dragons:

"Fe fi fo fum, I have taste it. Yum yum yum!
Fi fe fum fo, Now I touched it with my toe.
Fum fi fo fi, Then I saw it try to fly.
Fum fo fi fe, Now it got to flee."

What did this dragon use on the prey?
Hint: It has to do with the brain


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 29, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> GuitarSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, they are money printing plates, but the first is not a insanity plead. Who wants the answer? I ll send it to you in a PM.


----------



## izartist (Jan 29, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> izartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a pm.  I'm interested in the answer, and I've answered my quota of riddles today.


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Jan 29, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> KabukiHomewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The way I know it is, the man operates and lives in a lighthouse.  He comes home, turns on the tv and sees that a boat full of people died because he didn't turn on the light the night before.  So he goes upstairs, turns it on, and then kills himself out of guilt.


Okay I have one, but these riddles (Like the one I answered) Have to be answered using Yes or No questions.  So for example, if asked the lighthouse riddle I could ask: Did He live alone?  Did he kill himself because of what he saw on TV? 

So here is one:

Music Plays
Music Stops
A Man Dies


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 29, 2007)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> Music Plays
> Music Stops
> A Man Dies



uh oh sounds like someone pressed the wrong key on a booby trapped piano.....


			
				GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> Oh, heres a couple.
> 
> Some friends leave to a movie and leave Tom and Kristine at home. When they come back, Kristine is dead, surronded by water and glass. Tom killed Kristine, but doesn't go to jail. Why?


tom is a cat and kristine is a gold fish  you do the math *giggle* 


anyways heres a pretty good/funny one 
you find a man dead in a phone booth there are two holes on each side of the phone booth. the man was clearly not shot though.near him is his truck. inside the truck is some fishing equipment. 
what happened?


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jan 30, 2007)

> Music Stops
> A Man Dies


He was tight rope walking, and he knew that he could step off the wire when the music stopped. But somone stopped the music early, so he stepped off expecting to end on a platform but fell?

As for the mountain one...here's the clue. It was because they found something in his bag. What was it?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 30, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> As for the mountain one...here's the clue. It was because they found something in his bag. What was it?



Pulling this out of my ass...but did they find the flag he was supposed to plant at the top?


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 30, 2007)

I may not be important, but 8 of me protects the king, what am I?


----------



## Sereryth (Jan 30, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I may not be important, but 8 of me protects the king, what am I?



*Pawn.*


----------



## K-Red (Jan 30, 2007)

Try this out, it's kind of easy...
"I am everywhere in the world every day, and I'll be there when you're gone.
A great many people fear me, some respect me, and I come once in a life time.
What am I?"


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 30, 2007)

K-Red said:
			
		

> Try this out, it's kind of easy...
> "I am everywhere in the world every day, and I'll be there when you're gone.
> A great many people fear me, some respect me, and I come once in a life time.
> What am I?"



death?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 30, 2007)

_Some can see all of me
Some can see part of me
Some can see none of me

I am wherever you go
I am wherever you look
You cannot avoid me

But I am not everywhere_

What am I?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 30, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> _Some can see all of me
> Some can see part of me
> Some can see none of me
> 
> ...



Light? I dunno.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 30, 2007)

Close but not quite


----------



## Icarus (Jan 30, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> _Some can see all of me
> Some can see part of me
> Some can see none of me
> 
> ...



The moon?

when the moon is in one place it appears as a crescent for some and full for others.

The moon is always orbiting earth, you just can't see it during day.

amirite?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 30, 2007)

I am a destroyer of men!
Count my pieces, it will equal seven.
The first letter seen is my second.
exchange it with number fifteen
and I will be far less deadly
than I could have been.
What am I?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 30, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> _Some can see all of me
> Some can see part of me
> Some can see none of me
> 
> ...



ooh!ooh!  its color!!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 30, 2007)

Color it was. I'll think up another one in a bit.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jan 31, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For something pulled out of your ass, that's pretty right. Yep, that's it.



			
				kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> anyways heres a pretty good/funny one
> you find a man dead in a phone booth there are two holes on each side of the phone booth. the man was clearly not shot though.near him is his truck. inside the truck is some fishing equipment.
> what happened?


Oh, I remember this one, so I won't say it. But I remember when I was on a rock climbing trip I annoyed my brother and the climbing instructer for the whole day with it...


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

A lonely wanderer, wounded with iron, I am smitten with blades of war and sated with strife.
Worn with the sword edge, I have seen many battles. Much hazardous fighting, oft without hope
of comforts or help in the carnage of war ere I perish and fall in the fighting of men.
The leavings of hammers, the handiwork of smiths, batter and bite me, hard edged and sharp.
The brunt of the battle I am doomed to endure. In all the folk-stead no leech could I find
With wort or simple to heal my wounds. But day and night with the deadly blows
The marks of the war blades double and deepen.


----------



## CheshireSmile (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow. Some of these are really good. =D

Here's one I've known since I was like... 7:

You're stuck in a room with no windows or doors, only a table and a mirror. How do you get out?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a good phrase, but I couldn't think of an answer for it. So here's an easier one instead. (This one is for you, Sylvine )

_From any angle,
I show the same face
From any weapon,
I draw no fear
But from the faintest opposition
I flee

What am I?_


P.S. Orthodox Fox: Is that a riddle or is that poetry? It seems like we are supposed to guess what it is but the question is not very explicit.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> P.S. Orthodox Fox: Is that a riddle or is that poetry? It seems like we are supposed to guess what it is but the question is not very explicit.



It is a VERY old riddle. Old riddles usually are written in such a way hahaha. But yes, it is describing something you are to guess!


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> A lonely wanderer, wounded with iron, I am smitten with blades of war and sated with strife.
> Worn with the sword edge, I have seen many battles. Much hazardous fighting, oft without hope
> of comforts or help in the carnage of war ere I perish and fall in the fighting of men.
> The leavings of hammers, the handiwork of smiths, batter and bite me, hard edged and sharp.
> ...


 is it a shield?


----------



## Sylvine (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I had a good phrase, but I couldn't think of an answer for it. So here's an easier one instead. (This one is for you, Sylvine )
> 
> _From any angle,
> I show the same face
> ...



For me, huh? *scratches head* Eh, I'm better at making those than at figuring actual answers out. A soap bubble? =) Spherical = Same face from every angle. No mind = No fear... and flees ( or perishes ) from any opposition. 

But probably that's still not it =) 

Ah, Yes, should anyone care about my unanswered riddle: 

Tip: Large object, made of (mostly) wood ^_~

~Sylv


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

omg...i cant believe no one has gotten yours yet sylvine so my answer for you is:
 a coffin


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> For me, huh? *scratches head* Eh, I'm better at making those than at figuring actual answers out. A soap bubble? =) Spherical = Same face from every angle. No mind = No fear... and flees ( or perishes ) from any opposition.



That's a good guess, but I fear that a needle would inspire fear into a soap bubble (assuming it could think).

Here's another verse for you:

_I need not be round
I need not be square
I need no shape at all
I merely consume all that I touch_


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Sylvine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i might know can i answer???


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

Give sylv a minute, then if he can't you can


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Give sylv a minute, then if he can't you can



*waits impatiently with a giddy look on his face while bouncing in his sit*


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> is it a shield?



You are quite correct!  Excellent!


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is another one:

"My house is not quiet, I am not loud, but for us God fashioned our fate together.
I am the swifter, at times the stronger. My house more enduring, longer to last.
At times I rest, my dwelling still runs. Within it I lodge as long as I live.
Should we two be severed, my death is sure."

What are they?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

Orthodox Fox said:
			
		

> Here is another one:
> 
> "My house is not quiet, I am not loud, but for us God fashioned our fate together.
> I am the swifter, at times the stronger. My house more enduring, longer to last.
> ...



i was thinking a man in an iron lung but thats most likely not it....


----------



## Sylvine (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> That's a good guess, but I fear that a needle would inspire fear into a soap bubble (assuming it could think).
> 
> Here's another verse for you:
> 
> ...



Uh, is it a second riddle, or just another verse for the same thing? 
=) 

Either way, I guess I'll give up, and let Kyubi at it. I'd hate to ruin his day ^_~ And I wouldn't come up with the right answer, either. 

By the way: Of course it was a coffin =) Have a cookie, Kyubi =)

~Sylv


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 31, 2007)

It's fire.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> It's fire.



:evil: damn you!!!!! stealing my spot light!! *lmao* but yeah thats what i was going to say....


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

That's an interesting (and almost perfect) guess, but I must point out that there are inflammable substances, like water. Fire actually was quite a nice answer, but isn't what I'm thinking. :/

Not much else I can say without blatantly saying the answer, so I'm going to recompile it here.

_From any angle,
I show the same face
From any weapon,
I draw no fear
But from the faintest opposition
I flee

I need not be round
I need not be square
I need no shape at all
I merely consume all that I touch_


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 31, 2007)

^ = It's air!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

Air doesn't quite consume, so here's a hint:


_From any angle,
I show the *same face*
From any weapon,
I draw no *fear*
But from the *faintest opposition*
I *flee*

I need not be round
I need not be square
I need no shape at all
I merely *consume* all that I *touch*_


If no one can get this, I have one last line which will definitely give it away.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 31, 2007)

well the only other thing than fire that i can think for that is water... but water doesn't exactly consume......


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 31, 2007)

Unless it's something abstract like... death?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

I added a phrase in that should not be there. Come on, you guys are almost there...

_From any angle,
I show the same face
From any weapon,
I draw no fear
But from the faintest opposition
I flee at the fastest pace

I need not be round
I need not be square
I need no shape at all
I merely consume all that I touch
_


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> i was thinking a man in an iron lung but thats most likely not it....



Hahaha. Not quite, but you are on the right track. It is "something" in "something".


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I added a phrase in that should not be there. Come on, you guys are almost there...
> 
> _From any angle,
> I show the same face
> ...


 Wow. That is a great riddle! Hmm.. now let me see.... the answer....


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I added a phrase in that should not be there. Come on, you guys are almost there...
> 
> _From any angle,
> I show the same face
> ...



Is it the dark when light hits it?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

It is darkness (thought it does not need to be when light hits). I'll see if I can come up with another one. (I've got a good phrase, but I can't think of an answer to it )


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> It is darkness (thought it does not need to be when light hits). I'll see if I can come up with another one. (I've got a good phrase, but I can't think of an answer to it )



Ha! That was great riddle Xipoid! Here, I have one for YOU:

"I come at the end of time and at the start of eternity. I come four times in every week, but only once in a thousand years."

What is it?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2007)

The letter 'e'


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> The letter 'e'



Marvelous!


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Jan 31, 2007)

What object has keys that open no locks, space but no room, and you can enter but not go in?


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

Computer keyboard.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Computer keyboard.


 Huzzah!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice, I was thinking of a piano but that was way off.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 1, 2007)

What is greater than god, more evil than the devil, the poor have it, the rich need it, and if you eat it you will eventually die?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Nothing (rrrrrr too short)


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

The "nothing" riddle was actually post #3 in this thread ;p


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah! Well then, I shall have to give another one....

"Oft I must strive with wind and wave, battle them both when under the sea
I feel out the bottom, a foreign land. In lying still I am strong in the strife;
If I fail in that they are stronger than I, and wrenching me loose, soon put me to rout.
They wish to capture what I must keep. I can master them both if my grip holds out,
If the rocks bring succor and lend support, strength in the struggle. Ask me my name!"


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a room with no windows nor doors. There is a man hanging in a noose dead with a pool of water below him. The noose is far too high for him to have climbed up. How did he hang himself?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> There is a room with no windows nor doors. There is a man hanging in a noose dead with a pool of water below him. The noose is far too high for him to have climbed up. How did he hang himself?



By standing on a block of ice?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's an easy one:

_I am something you have
Everyone uses me
But you hardly do

What am I? _


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Answer to Xipoid's riddle:

my name


I am a window to your world, but I can hinder your knowledge.
I come in many sizes and show many colors, but my owner does not determine them.
I am known the world over by two letters, but my full name is rather long.

What am I?

----------------------

Oh, and this isn't a riddle, just a tricky trivia question:

Before it was bought out, the WB station had an animated frog as a "mascot." What is the frog's name? ((Yes, the old Looney Tunes show featured this frog and he had a name...and for some reason, I remember it. ))


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

For some reason I'm thinking a TV


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

*nods* And you'd be right about that, Xipoid. TV (television) is the answer to my riddle.

Can you remember the name of the WB frog though?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Michigan J? that name rings a bell, but I'm not really sure. I never really watched much of your riddle


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

*laughs* I don't believe it! Two for two there, Xi.

Michigan J. Frog was the name of the WB frog. That's funny as Hell that someone else would remember his name. ^^


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, here's one a bit more adult...but it's still pretty basic. ^^


I come in a pack with many of my own kind but there is no Alpha.
I mate only once in my life-span but bear no children.
I can carry many scents but it is my size that determines my desirability.

What am I?

>.< Double post...sorry.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Please tell me the answer is *not* a condom 



Here's a teaser:
_
Though many faces I have, you can see only one
Turn me around and I am yet the same
Turn me again and I am no longer your friend

What am I?_


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, Xi, I won't tell that condom IS the anwer. 

Wow, you have some great ones, Xi...I have no idea what that could be. However, if I may, I'm gonna throw in one of my own again.


What has streets but no cars, forests but no trees, and rivers but no water?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> _
> Though many faces I have, you can see only one
> Turn me around and I am yet the same
> Turn me again and I am no longer your friend
> ...



I'm thinking dice.
6 faces, you see the top.
all sides are equal
in some games, if you get a bad number on a dice it means game over.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 1, 2007)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> What has streets but no cars, forests but no trees, and rivers but no water?



is this another one of those annoying, "nothing" riddles?
as in:
What does the poor have
What does the rich lack
What is greater than God
More evil than the Devil
and if you eat it you die? 
-type of things?


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> BlitzWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this is actually something, Iccy. I do like your guess on the dice...but I'm not sure that that is it. *ponders* Xipoid has some good ones in here.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Okay, Xi, I won't tell that condom IS the anwer.
> 
> Wow, you have some great ones, Xi...I have no idea what that could be. However, if I may, I'm gonna throw in one of my own again.
> 
> ...



Well thank goodness. I am very glad that you didn't *tell* me the answer *was* a condom  
As for your other riddle, I feel like it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't quite say it.... hmm..... 


Thanks for the compliment, I try my hardest  (That one probably needs another verse or so, it's a bit vague. Let me think one up real quick)


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, here's one I picked up a few months ago:

Everyone knows me,
once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
Others perfer me in small doses, for small ills.
Some describe me as the sky, the land, an age, a tongue,
flower, bird, fish, flower.
I am captive, I am free,
worshiped and lost, loved and astewed,
pure and currupt, black and white.
I am found in the deepest well and on the highest mountain,
I am animal, vegitable, mineral.
Who am I?


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay! I finally have one that even Xi hasn't answered yet!  Hehe...yea, when I heard that last riddle I posted...I thought it was very clever, so shared it I did.

*wonders why I just spoke like Yoda there for a minute*


Crabby, not sure why, but I'm gonna guess the answer is "a word." Sky, animal, land, a tongue, and all those are words...so I'm going with "a word."


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

All I'm going to say is it's _very_ abstract, but I hope this helps (probably won't cause I suck at making up riddles)

_
Though many faces I have, you can see only one
Turn me around and I am yet the same
Turn me again and I am no longer your friend

I am a dark cloud
Obscuring what should be seen
There is but one thing that can move me
But I do not truly leave,
I merely become hollow

Heed me 
For I speak your darkest desires
Fear me
For I am more powerful than the strongest man
Quell me
For I must be feed

What am I?_


Very clever indeed Blitz... very clever indeed. I can't believe I didn't see it sooner


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 1, 2007)

Quick thought:

"For I must be feed?"


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay Xi...I'm taking a shot in the dark and saying the answer is "lust."

I dunno...if that isn't right, send me a PM with the answer as this sounds like a good one. *has a feeling I'll be getting a PM soon*


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, oh!!

#102, It's a reflection!

Now someone try to answer mine (bottom of page 5), it should proove, interesting.


----------



## The Sonic God (Feb 1, 2007)

_Of the wildest fantasies lie in this burrow,
I am the dream that will end in sorrow,
ecstasy and pain: I yield both,
strife through this pleasureful moment,
I am not sex. What am I?_

Hint: Sex is not the answer.... but could be.


----------



## Sylvine (Feb 1, 2007)

Edit: Bugger. This translation wouldn't work. I have to think a bit about a better one...
Edit2: Okay, I've got one. not very elegant, but oh well...

_As soon as my name is spoken
You will see that I've been broken._ 

~Sylv


----------



## yak (Feb 1, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> As soon as my name is spoken
> You will see that I've been broken.


Silence


----------



## BlitzWolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid figured mine out but thankfully didn't post it here. So it's still open for someone to answer in the thread. Here it is again:


What has streets but no cars, forests but no trees, and rivers but no water?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm still working on that other one, but here's a quick and easy one to satiate you while I stall for more time:


_I have many faces
I have many looks
I am never quite the same
But I'm easy to tell

My company may not always agree
But I always say what's on your mind
Be careful how you use me
Or I may turn against you

Think of me hard
Think of me well
You may find me where you least expect it

What am I?_


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I'm still working on that other one, but here's a quick and easy one to satiate you while I stall for more time:
> 
> 
> _I have many faces
> ...



Truth?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Truth?



That's one of the two answers. Can you guess the other?


----------



## Sylvine (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd go with "Lie", then. 

~Sylv


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, not quite. I'll say that you shouldn't take "to tell" that literally. 'Tell' has more than one meaning there (which is why there is more than one answer).


----------



## Sylvine (Feb 1, 2007)

Would have a nice duality, though. If "truth" and "lies" were both answers to the same riddle, it would imply that truth=lie. 

Oh well. I'll clear the field for minds not suffering from headache =) 

~Sylv


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Feb 1, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Okay, here's one I picked up a few months ago:
> 
> Everyone knows me,
> once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
> ...



Nature?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope. But close.


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> TeeGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, it was an easy one


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Hehe, not quite. I'll say that you shouldn't take "to tell" that literally. 'Tell' has more than one meaning there (which is why there is more than one answer).



Time, I'm guessing.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 1, 2007)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Crabby, not sure why, but I'm gonna guess the answer is "a word." Sky, animal, land, a tongue, and all those are words...so I'm going with "a word."





			
				SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Nature?



But nature isn't a tongue, nor is a word an age... I know it's a hard one, which is why I posted it here.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Time, I'm guessing.



I'm not quite sure how you came to that particular answer, but here's a hint (read it aloud and really emphasize the bold words)

_
I have *many faces*
I have *many looks*
I am *never quite the same*
But I'm easy to tell

My company may not always agree
But I always say what's *on your mind*
Be careful *how you use me*
Or I may turn against you

Think of me hard
Think of me well
You may find me where *you least expect it*

What am I?_


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 1, 2007)

A girlfriend/boyfriend or Soul Mate?

....yeah, thought i'd try solving riddles....I'm not too good, but I know a few XD this ain't one of em' XD


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> A girlfriend/boyfriend or Soul Mate?
> 
> ....yeah, thought i'd try solving riddles....I'm not too good, but I know a few XD this ain't one of em' XD



I hope you wouldn't know it! If you did then I would have to accuse you of being psychic.


No, it's not a gf/bf or soul mate, but that's the closest guess so far (except for 'truth' which was answer 2 of 2)


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mouth/ lips? hmm


----------



## R5K (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> [size=xx-small]_I have many faces
> I have many looks
> I am never quite the same
> But I'm easy to tell
> ...


Opinion? Vox populi? Mankind/humanity? :lol:


----------



## Option7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A PENIS!
(wild stab in the dark...)


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Mouth/Lips - You draw near...

Opinion? Vox populi? Mankind/humanity? - mmm... not quite

Penis - Uh...wow... I'm not even going to ask why.


----------



## R5K (Feb 1, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> A PENIS!
> (wild stab in the dark...)








Edit: Seriously, Option7's answer wins an internet :lol:


----------



## medli32 (Feb 1, 2007)

A mirror? That's what I think it is.  I have a riddle thats hard also.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Not a mirror... (I didn't think it was _that_ hard when I wrote it...)


----------



## Option7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it tongue?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Mmm... get more general and you'll almost have it


----------



## sid_hates_? (Feb 1, 2007)

is the answer...your word? xipoid?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid isn't a word... otherwise I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

BOON is 2 and LOSS is 12, EVIL is 5 and GOOD 7, YOU are 25 and WE are 23, and it's harder to get much higher. But what is HIGHER?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Another one.

I look like you, but much more pale, and I can't escape from wind and hail. What am I?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

First one is 8.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> First one is 8.



Correct, sir.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Three eyes have I, all in a row;
when the red one opens, all freeze.
What am I?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 1, 2007)

TikiTorch said:
			
		

> Another one.
> 
> I look like you, but much more pale, and I can't escape from wind and hail. What am I?



a snow man? nah cant be....


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

TikiTorch said:
			
		

> Three eyes have I, all in a row;
> when the red one opens, all freeze.
> What am I?



A traffic signal?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Feb 1, 2007)

TikiTorch said:
			
		

> BOON is 2 and LOSS is 12, EVIL is 5 and GOOD 7, YOU are 25 and WE are 23, and it's harder to get much higher. But what is HIGHER?



8

Edit: Nevermind, I'm too late. XD


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> TikiTorch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but you _are_ on the right track.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> TikiTorch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

You can find me in darkness but never in light. 
I am present in daytime but absent at night. 
In the deepest of shadows, I hide in plain sight. 
What am I?


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

the letter "d"


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Sheesh, it just occured to me how poetic I can be with my riddles. @_@


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> the letter "d"



Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

I am strongest when you see me as round, but I am often viewed in other forms. I lift & drop the sea with my tremendous strength, and a man with a name like 'powerful bicep' was the first to tread on me. 
What am I?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

A woman shoots her husband. 
Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. 
Finally, she hangs him. 
But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. 
How can this be?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 1, 2007)

the moon
............


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 1, 2007)

TikiTorch said:
			
		

> A woman shoots her husband.
> Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes.
> Finally, she hangs him.
> But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together.
> How can this be?



she made a voodoo doll of him?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> the moon
> ............



Quite.
Although, I seem to have stumped the people here with my other one.

"I look like you, but much more pale, and I can't escape from wind and hail."


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> TikiTorch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry. Inventive, though.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Who wants the answer to the wind and hail one?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmm, it appears not.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

-Yesterday Today Tomorrow
-She's a photographer

Wind and Hail one sounds like a stone statue. 

Did you post any others?


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> -Yesterday Today Tomorrow
> -She's a photographer



Both correct.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Wind and hail = Statue. Very good. ^_^


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope, I do believe I'm outta riddles.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

Wait, a few more.
"Under my ring sits only one, my golden points take all his fun. What am I?"

A stranger one.
'Stab is 1, Force is 2, Consequence is 5, Devastate is 4, Ending is..?

Last one. (Also odd.)
Words? A sword.
Veil? We live.
User? You sure?
Hate the ...?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmm.... I still need more time blitz. This one is turning into a bit of a beast that cannot be fed.

- Sounds like a crown
- 2, if I can count (to me consequence should be 4)
- Heat


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm pretty much out, you seem quite adept at these...


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm going to stall again with another riddle (this one is not mine):

Never serious, having fun; Three dotted letters, all in a row.
Look for me high, but never low. Tell me the word that makes this riddle be so.


----------



## TikiTorch (Feb 1, 2007)

... Huh.
The only two dotted letters I know of are i and j. They don't make many words.

Or am I going at it all wrong?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

true, but this word has three i and j's in total.


----------



## medli32 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a riddle,

The man who makes it doesn't need it.  The man who buys it doesn't want it.  The man who uses it doesn't know it.  What is it?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2007)

medli32 said:
			
		

> Here is a riddle,
> 
> The man who makes it doesn't need it.  The man who buys it doesn't want it.  The man who uses it doesn't know it.  What is it?



That was posted earlier, but the answer is coffin


----------



## medli32 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Sigh* sorry 'bout that, I thought it would be an origanal.Â Â Has the old one about that man meeting those people on the way to this place (Can't quite remember it) been done yet?

Edit: Ohh i got one, What gets weter as you get dryer?


----------



## Tikara (Feb 1, 2007)

^ a towel

here's an interesting one

As I was going to St. Ives
I met a man with seven wives
each wife had seven sacks
each sack had seven cats
each cat had seven kits
Kits, cats, sacks and wives
how many were going to St Ives?


----------



## medli32 (Feb 1, 2007)

1

Thats the one I was talking about.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems noone can solve mine!! It's too awesome! But seriously, here it is again.

Everyone knows me,
once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
Others perfer me in small doses, for small ills.
Some describe me as the sky, the land, an age, a tongue,
flower, bird, fish, flower.
I am captive, I am free,
worshiped and lost, loved and astewed,
pure and currupt, black and white.
I am found in the deepest well and on the highest mountain,
I am animal, vegitable, mineral.
Who am I?


----------



## MacroKaiju (Feb 3, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Seems noone can solve mine!! It's too awesome! But seriously, here it is again.
> 
> Everyone knows me,
> once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
> ...



fire?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 3, 2007)

Not fire either.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 3, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> medli32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the answer to your one a couple of pages back?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 3, 2007)

Time for some hints:

*Everyone knows me*,
once it is rumered a man once *drank his fill of me, much to his regret*.
Others perfer me in *small doses, for small ills*.
Some describe me as the sky, the land, an *age*, a tongue,
flower, bird, fish, flower.
I am captive, I am free,
*worshiped and lost, loved and astewed*,
*pure* and currupt, black and *white*.
*I am found in the deepest well and on the highest mountain*,
I am animal, vegitable, mineral.
Who am I?

*-ing out the most relevent things, so that should lead to some more ideas.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 3, 2007)

wine?  nah couldnt be...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 3, 2007)

Not quite. But you've got the right idea.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> What was the answer to your one a couple of pages back?



Which one? I posted quite a few.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 4, 2007)

the one about the many faces.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, one of the answers was truth. The other no one has figured out yet. If you want it I can pm it to you.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 4, 2007)

Please do, it's niggling ^.^


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Seems noone can solve mine!! It's too awesome! But seriously, here it is again.
> 
> Everyone knows me,
> once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
> ...



Alcohol...no wait...Water.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 4, 2007)

No and no. But you're all on the right track.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> No and no. But you're all on the right track.



oh...pfft...

Blood. XD


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope. Here's a big hint, white so u dont have to look:

Starts with a "G"


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 4, 2007)

God?


message is not too short kcgnbdol


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2007)

ok fine 
Gold.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 4, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> ok fine
> Gold.



And we have a winner!!

"Everyone knows me,
once it is rumered a man once drank his fill of me, much to his regret.
Others perfer me in small doses, for small ills.
Some describe me as the sky, the land, an age, a tongue,
flower, bird, fish, flower.
I am captive, I am free,
worshiped and lost, loved and astewed,
pure and currupt, black and white.
I am found in the deepest well and on the highest mountain,
I am animal, vegitable, mineral.
Who am I?"

During the Roman Empire, Crassis is said to of poisoned himself drinking liquid gold. People use it to treat arthritis. It is captive in minds, flowing free in streams.

Congrats.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's another difficult one:

The destiny of this fair shell,
the earth and it's inhabitants dwell,
on gosmer thread and lacewing breath.
When it should be connectidness,
*********
Which binds enemy, lover, friend, survival must on this depend.

The answer is the *'s.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2007)

how is gold a vegetable though? o.=.o that's the only part that duped me...

and gosphmer doesn't come up in a google search of definitions...

like u said though with the above riddle,
the answer is *'s.  *is being cheeky*

asterisks even has 9 letters that fill in the blanks for all 9 *'s.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 5, 2007)

Like I say, it isn't my riddle, but I'm sure somewhere people acn refer to a vegitable as gold. Golden carrots prehaps...

And I see, that's a typo on my behalf. It's gosmer.

And... its a 9 letter word for the answer, and it isn't asterisks.   Fill in the *'s to get the solution.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Feb 8, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Here's another difficult one:
> 
> The destiny of this fair shell,
> the earth and it's inhabitants dwell,
> ...



Um...nine letters...mortality?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, it's not mortality.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 11, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Here's another difficult one:
> 
> The destiny of this fair shell,
> the earth and it's inhabitants dwell,
> ...



Symbiosis


----------

